# [firewire] Problème détection carte et acquisition

## jmika

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec la reconnaissance de ma carte pour le firewire. Je ne sais pas s'il me manque quelque chose dans la configuration du noyau ?   :Confused: 

J'ai suivi les étapes de la documentation Gentoo, puis j'ai mis les options en modules car j'ai vu sur un post que ça pouvait ne pas fonctionner lorsque c'était installé en dur.   :Sad: 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/FireWire

```
michael@tux ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev c4)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 4-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 2-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 620] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 09)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 03)

```

Kino m'affiche  *Quote:*   

> Warning: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write

 

Le module raw1394 n'est pas chargé et ne se charge pas.   :Sad: 

```
michael@tux ~ $ sudo modprobe raw1394

modprobe: FATAL: Module raw1394 not found.
```

Et 

```
michael@tux ~ $ sudo chmod 777 /dev/raw1394

chmod: impossible d'accéder à « /dev/raw1394 »: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

Merci de votre aide.   :Smile: 

Michael.

PS: Je précise que ça fonctionnait correctement sous Ubuntu et Archlinux.

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Il me semble, peut etre que je me trompe, que tu n'ais pas activé toutes les options kernel pour prendre en charge ta carte firewire ...

Peux tu poster le résultat de ces commandes ?

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -C10 -i firewire

```

Et 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -C30 -i 1394
```

je pense à : 

```
CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set
```

Cordialement,

----------

## jmika

Merci de ta réponse.    :Smile: 

En effet j'ai un problème de  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

 

Voilà les commandes que tu m'as demandés:

 *Quote:*   

> michael@tux ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -C10 -i firewire 
> 
> CONFIG_FUSION=y
> 
> CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m
> ...

 

La deuxième commande me renvoie la même chose mais avec 1394 en rouge à la place de firewire. Je t'ai mis en rouge ce que me retournait ces commandes.   :Wink: 

Que faut t'il que j'active dans le noyau pour prendre en compte le firewire ? 

Merci encore. Michael.

----------

## jaypeche

Re,

Ce qui apparait en rouge n'a rien d'alarmant c simplement ce qui correspond aux critères de recherche via la commande 'grep'.

Je n'ai pas de firewire chez moi du coup, je peux pas aider comme tu le souhaiterais, tu devras içi certainement des gens plus à l'aise avec ce type de matériel.

Je vais essayer de comprendre un peu mieux, d'abord tu as bien compilé le support firewire en module ca c bon, cependant tu n'arrives pas a charger le module raw1394 qui semble prendre en charge ta carte ! Il te manque donc ce module, reste à savoir si celui-çi est géré par le noyau lui même ou par une application qui le compilera en module (je pense à sys-libs/libraw1394, sys-libs/libavc1394, ou autre) Ca ne semble pas etre le cas !

Que donne un 

```
lsmod | egrep 'firewire|1394'
```

 ?

Je penserais plutot à un module kernel manquant, lequel je ne sais pas ? 

Sinon, tente peut être de modifier ton .config du noyau pour y ajouter :  CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=m ou y (a voir). El le recompiler en dernier cas   :Crying or Very sad: 

As tu bien renseigner ton fichier /etc/make.conf avec la variable USE="ieee1394...." et tenter de recompiler ton système  comme le suggère le wiki que tu as cité plus haut ? 

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world

```

dsl de ne pouvoir t'aider davantage. Peut etre une piste içi : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=778801

----------

## jmika

Re,

Alors oui, ce module ne veut pas charger et je ne sais pas où il se trouve. J'ai installé les libraaw1394, libavc1394 et autre, et ça n'a rien changé.   :Sad: 

Un 

```
lsmod | egrep 'firewire|1394'

```

Ne me retourne rien. Il n'y a aucun module correspondant au firewire qui soit chargé.   :Confused: 

Pour le .config, je rajoute la ligne que tu m'as donné n'importe où ? Et je recompile obligatoirement après ?

Sinon la variable USE="ieee1394" avait déjà été ajouté, et j'avais déjà recompiler mon système.

Et pour la piste que tu m'as donné, je l'avais déjà vu. Je vais essayé de voir si ça résoud mon problème.

Merci de ton aide.   :Smile:   Si je ne trouve pas de réponse et que personne d'autre ne me répond, j'essayerai de le poster sur le forum anglais, dans la section multimédia. Il y aura peut être plus de réponse. Merci encore.   :Smile: 

----------

## jmika

Bonjour,

Je pense avoir trouvé la source de mon problème (semi-résolu).   :Cool: 

Lorsque je fais un 

```
lspci | grep 'firewire|1394'
```

Ça ne me retourne rien. De même sous Ubuntu. Le problème vient du matériel non reconnu. J'ai changé la carte mère de mon PC, il y a quelque mois de ça. Et il semble se trouver que celle ci ne dispose pas de branchement pour le port firewire, le branchement sur la partie USB ne semble pas fonctionner. 

J'achèterai peut être une carte PCI firewire et je testerai alors pour voir si la partie logicielle fonctionne.   :Smile: 

Merci de ton aide.  :Very Happy: 

PS: Ce qui m'a éclairé est ce lien http://lprod.org/wiki/doku.php/ressources:1394

----------

